# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  مجموعة احذية للشتاء .....

## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا جماعة موسم الشتاء خلاص على الابواب 
وانا باخد راوند على الانترنت لقيت شوية احذية شتوية جميلة و متنوعة  وحبيت اجمعهلكم ان شاء الله تعجبكم...





















































































يتبع....

----------


## Masrawya

مجموعة فلات علشان الناس اللى عندها مشكله مع الادوار العالية  :: 












































بس كده
تحياتى للجميع... :Girl (6):

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ أنجى..
أيه الجمال ده يا مصراوية.... :hey: 
بجد حلوين أوى الموديلات بس الحركة والشغل عايزين المجموعة التانية وفى الخروج العادى بقى نلبس المجموعة الأولى  :: 
دول عجبنى جدااااااا,,,

----------


## Amira

*إنجي .. حبيبي يا بتاع الادوار العالية * 

*فيه كام موديل للبووت شيك جداا... جدا أخر حاجة يعني* 


*تسلم الايادي يا قمر و مانتحرمش من الراوند  *

----------


## مي مؤمن

*جزززززززززززززززم تجننننننننننننن يا نوجا
بجد تحفه ما شاء الله وبزات الجزم الفلات وانتي عارفه اني زرافه فهي مناسبه جدا ليا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي 
تحياتي لك*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

نوجا نوجا يا نوجا 

تحفففففففففة خراااااااافة تجنننننن...بجد مجموعة رهيبة يا بنتي...

لسة من كام يوم جايبة نفس ستيل دي..


بس بإزيم...
عايزة أقولك يعني حاجة كده شبه برج إيفل و بقيت مش بعرف أمشي مع أصحابي ههههههههههههههه



دي عجبتني جداً جداً...و كمان اللي فوقيها رقيقة قوي قوي..

يابنتي ذوقك بجد يجنن..

تسلم إيدك يا نوجا حبي...

ودي و محبتي..






*

----------


## حنـــــان

البوتات فيها موديلات جميلة قوي يا مصراوية.
شوقتيني أروح اتسوق !
كل شتا وانتي طيبة  :: 
تسلمي عالمواضيع الهايلة  :f:

----------


## زهره

فعلا مصرويه انتي شوقتني زي حنان اني ازل بقي اجيب احذيه جديه لشتاء
تسلمي علي الذوق الجميل ده

----------


## بنت شهريار

تم حجز العدد المطلوب
وهبعتلك الفاتورة يانوجا  :: 
مجموعه جميلة اووووووووووووووووووى
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
اختيارات مميزة
كل سنة وانتى طيبة
 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> العزيزة\ أنجى..
> أيه الجمال ده يا مصراوية....
> بجد حلوين أوى الموديلات بس الحركة والشغل عايزين المجموعة التانية وفى الخروج العادى بقى نلبس المجموعة الأولى 
> دول عجبنى جدااااااا,,,


اهلا اهلا يا سوما 

فعلا موديلات الفلات بسيطة و عملية للشغل و الحركة الجامدة
رغم انى عوزة اقولك ناس كتير وخده على التعامل بالكعب فى الشغل و الخروج و كله
قدرات يعنى  :: 
انا كمان على فكره عجبنى الابيض اللى اخترتيه ده اوى
شكلة شيك جدا 

نورتى يا جميل 
 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> *إنجي .. حبيبي يا بتاع الادوار العالية * 
> 
> *فيه كام موديل للبووت شيك جداا... جدا أخر حاجة يعني* 
> 
> 
> *تسلم الايادي يا قمر و مانتحرمش من الراوند  *


امييرة  :Kiss2: 
يا ويلكم يا ويلكم
ايوه يابنتى شوفتى فى حاجات تحفه 
البوتات موديلتها تجنن بصراحة فى كام واحد كده شيك فعلا
و الفلات كمان فيهم حاجات عجبتنى اوى خصوصا اللى لونها اخضر دى 
ان شاء الله لما ننزل نلاقى نفس الموديلات 

نورتى الراوند ياجميل 
 :f:   :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> *جزززززززززززززززم تجننننننننننننن يا نوجا
> بجد تحفه ما شاء الله وبزات الجزم الفلات وانتي عارفه اني زرافه فهي مناسبه جدا ليا 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي 
> تحياتي لك*



لولييتااا 

طبعا الفلات دى مخصوص لكِ انا عاررفه الأزمة
رغم ان فى حاجات مناسبة برده يامى
سيبك من البوت العالى خليكى فى الاحمريكا  ده تحفه  :: 

مى تسلمى يا جميل على حضورك
نورتتتى
 :f2:

----------


## سنـــدس

_جمال جدااا وزوقك حلو أوى مصراوية
تسلم أيدك--_

----------


## Masrawya

> *
> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> نوجا نوجا يا نوجا 
> 
> تحفففففففففة خراااااااافة تجنننننن...بجد مجموعة رهيبة يا بنتي...
> 
> لسة من كام يوم جايبة نفس ستيل دي..
> 
> ...


هلا هلا هلا   :Love: 
عارفة يا سارة ان الاستيل الاولانى اللى اخترتيه ده تحفففففه 
شوفت منه كمان سابو واشكاله جميلة غير انه  مريح جدا جدا بجد رغم انه عالى
والوانه كمان عجبتنى اوى  
التانى حسيته فورمال شوية عاوز مناسابات و كده...

مش قادره اقولك باءه انتِ نورتشى نورتشى 
و اختياراتك جمييلة يا قمر  :Kiss2: 
لكِ خالص الحب والموده
 :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

تحفففففففة.. كل واحد أحلى من التاني 
إنتي مش ناوية تبطلي بأه .. عقدتشينا يا كوبا هههههههه
إنجي بجد دايما ذوقك جميل .. 
وبجد بجد بجد وحشتيييييييييييييني ونفسي أرغي معاكي بأه
 :Kiss2:

----------


## أم أحمد

والله ما قصرتي يا مصراوية :: 
هههههههه
يعني العالي والفلات ما خلتيش في نفسنا حاجة
عشان مفيش حد يدخل يتحجج بعد كده
ده انا لسه بشوف المجموعة الاولي
قولت كده برضه يا مصراوية تنسي الفلات
قومت اتكبست بقي لما شوفت المجموعة التانية :: 

بصراحة فيهم شوية موديلات روعة
تسلم الاختيارت يا حبيبة قلبي :f:

----------


## ندى الايام

_تسلم ايدك يا قمر
تشكيلة تجنن
وانا من اللى بيحبوا الادوار العلية اوى هههههههههه_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*زوقك رائع يامصراويه

البوتات تهبل بجد

وبما أنى عندى مشكله من الادوار العاليه فوبيه ياعنى 

عجبتنى بردو الازواق الفلات ياريت بقى لو بوتات فلات

تبقى رائعه لإنى بدوخ على بوت فلات مش بلاقى كتير حلو

تسلم إيدك

تحياتى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## pussycat

الله الله الله

أشكال رائعه جدا

وموديلات تجنن
 تسلمى يا إنجى

بس ياريت بقى تكملى جميلك وتقوليلى ممكن ألاقى الموديلات دى فين إن كلهم وبلا إستثناء عاجبنى جدا

وممكن أشتريهم كلهم

جنان بقى تقولى إيه

تسلمى يا جميل على زوقك الرائع

----------


## Masrawya

> البوتات فيها موديلات جميلة قوي يا مصراوية.
> شوقتيني أروح اتسوق !
> كل شتا وانتي طيبة 
> تسلمي عالمواضيع الهايلة


حناان 
علشان تكونى على علم المجموعة الفلات دى مخصوص مخصوص بالطلب يعنى 
علشان ماتمشيش وتطفشى الزباين  تانى   :1: 

نورتى يا نونه و ايوه يلا انزلى من الاسبوع ده
افتكر كده بدأ الموديلات الجديدة ينزلوها خلاص ...
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة يا جميل  :Kiss2: 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> فعلا مصرويه انتي شوقتني زي حنان اني ازل بقي اجيب احذيه جديه لشتاء
> تسلمي علي الذوق الجميل ده


اهلا هلا يا زهره

كويس ان الموضوع جه تشجيع لينا كلنا علشان نبدأ ننزل 
وان شاء الله تلاقى موديلات اجمل كمان من كده  :f: 
متشكره اوى يا زهره و مبسوطة اوى انهم عجبوكى
نورتى 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## رانيا رجب

كلهم حلوين يسلمو

مشكورة حبيبتى على المجموعه المميزة

----------


## Masrawya

> تم حجز العدد المطلوب
> وهبعتلك الفاتورة يانوجا 
> مجموعه جميلة اووووووووووووووووووى
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> اختيارات مميزة
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة


عبيير

كل سنة انتِ طيبة و كل شتاء وانتِ و بخير يا قمر 
و دايما انتِ كده ماتمشيش بأيدك فاضية ابدا  ::  
يلا نقى و ابعتى الفاتورة ولا يهمك ياستى احنا عندنا كام بنت شهريار يعنى
و ابقى قابلينى لو اعرفك ساعتها  :Play Ball: 

 الحمد لله انهم عجبوكى يا جميل  :Kiss2: 
نورتى يا بيروو
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> _جمال جدااا وزوقك حلو أوى مصراوية
> تسلم أيدك--_


اهلا اهلا يا سندس 

مبسوطة اوى انهم عجبوكى و بمرورك فى الموضوع يا جميل 
تحياتى لكِ
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nariman

*مجموعه هايله يا نوجا* 
*الحمدلله طولى متوسط بيسمحلى أتشعبط فى الأدوار العليا براحتى وأنزل الدور الأرضى كمان*
*تسل إيدك يا قمر*
 :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

*بجد شوية شوذ تحفه اوي وانيقه جداااا

ياريت يا جي جي تبعتيلي كام شوذ تشكيله من الي بكعب عالي ومش رفيع اوي

عارفه ياجي جي انا مش بتعجبني الشوذ الي على الارض خالص بحسهم مش فيهم انوثه

تسلم ايديك يا غاليه وبجد وحشتيني مووووووووت*

----------


## Masrawya

> تحفففففففة.. كل واحد أحلى من التاني 
> إنتي مش ناوية تبطلي بأه .. عقدتشينا يا كوبا هههههههه
> إنجي بجد دايما ذوقك جميل .. 
> وبجد بجد بجد وحشتيييييييييييييني ونفسي أرغي معاكي بأه


نوششششششا 

ابطل ايه يابنتى هو انا لازم اتعقد لوحدى
المفروض  تشاركونى التعقيد اومال لزمتكم ايه انتم يعنى  :1: 

نوشا مشاركاتك كانت وحشانى جدا و حياة ربنا
و سعدت ددا ددا ددا بعودتك يا جميل  :Kiss2: 

و لو عاجبك اى وحده قولى يعنى ما تتكسفيش المحل محلك  :: 
نورتى يا نوشا 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> والله ما قصرتي يا مصراوية
> هههههههه
> يعني العالي والفلات ما خلتيش في نفسنا حاجة
> عشان مفيش حد يدخل يتحجج بعد كده
> ده انا لسه بشوف المجموعة الاولي
> قولت كده برضه يا مصراوية تنسي الفلات
> قومت اتكبست بقي لما شوفت المجموعة التانية
> 
> بصراحة فيهم شوية موديلات روعة
> تسلم الاختيارت يا حبيبة قلبي



أم أحمد 
هلا هلا هلا
 :4:  :4: 

شوفتى مسيبتش اى حاجه جبت كل مطالب الجماهير 
لقيت ان  مشكلة العالى مع الشعب كله تقريبا 
جبتله الارضى خالص محرمتكوش من حاجه  :: 

نورتى يا ام احمد 
و مبسوطة اوى انهم عجبوكى والله
تسلمى على المرور الحلو ده  :Kiss2:

----------


## Masrawya

> _تسلم ايدك يا قمر
> تشكيلة تجنن
> وانا من اللى بيحبوا الادوار العلية اوى هههههههههه_


منورة يا  دودو  :Hug2:  

البوت جميل اصلا اشكاله جميل و الوانه كمان
ستايل شيك جدا طبعا  :2: 

ميرسى يا جميل على حضورك
تحياتى لكِ
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## ديدي

مجموعة شيك أوى يا مصراوية
البوتات تجنن بس هى الأدوار العليا يا بنيتى
تسلم ايدك ياقمر

----------


## Masrawya

> *زوقك رائع يامصراويه
> 
> البوتات تهبل بجد
> 
> وبما أنى عندى مشكله من الادوار العاليه فوبيه ياعنى 
> 
> عجبتنى بردو الازواق الفلات ياريت بقى لو بوتات فلات
> 
> تبقى رائعه لإنى بدوخ على بوت فلات مش بلاقى كتير حلو
> ...


منوره يا هاييدى

انضمى لفريق الارضى ارضى  يلا  :2: 
و كمان على فكره فى  بوتات كتير فلات و اشكال كتير اوى بس افتكر عوزة استايل لبس معين
معظمه بيكون كاجول...
عموما البيعه الجاية باءه ان شاء الله   :: 

نورتى يا جميل
ميرسى اوى على ذوق و حضورك حبيبتى
 :f:   :f:

----------


## Masrawya

> الله الله الله
> 
> أشكال رائعه جدا
> 
> وموديلات تجنن
>  تسلمى يا إنجى
> 
> بس ياريت بقى تكملى جميلك وتقوليلى ممكن ألاقى الموديلات دى فين إن كلهم وبلا إستثناء عاجبنى جدا
> 
> ...


هلا هلا يا بوووسى 

نورتى يا بوسى و سعيدة جدا بوجودك
و الموديلات موجوده يابنتى فى اى مكان يعنى الشتاء عموما بوت و هتلاقى اشكال كتير حتى اكتر من كده 
و فلات منتشر برده علشان عملى يعنى بيتليس اكتر فأنتى انزلى و هتلاقى فى الاسواق دلوقتى...

وبعد الشر عليكِ من الجنان يابنتى احنا مش ناقصين  :: 

ميرسى يا بوسى 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> كلهم حلوين يسلمو
> 
> مشكورة حبيبتى على المجموعه المميزة


اهلا بيكِ يا رانيا
ميرسى اوى على وجودك
و سعيدة اوى انهم عجبوكى  :f: 
نورتى.
 :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> *مجموعه هايله يا نوجا* 
> *الحمدلله طولى متوسط بيسمحلى أتشعبط فى الأدوار العليا براحتى وأنزل الدور الأرضى كمان*
> *تسل إيدك يا قمر*


نيرموو  :4: 

ياعينى على الناس اللى براحتها تطلع و تنزل بمزاجها دى :: 
نيرمو مبسوطة اوى انهم عجبوكى  يا جميل


كل سنة وانتِ طيبة و عيد سعيد عليكِ ان شاء الله 
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> *بجد شوية شوذ تحفه اوي وانيقه جداااا
> 
> ياريت يا جي جي تبعتيلي كام شوذ تشكيله من الي بكعب عالي ومش رفيع اوي
> 
> عارفه ياجي جي انا مش بتعجبني الشوذ الي على الارض خالص بحسهم مش فيهم انوثه
> 
> تسلم ايديك يا غاليه وبجد وحشتيني مووووووووت*


عبيير

انت كمان والله وحشانى جدا جدا جدا  :Kiss2: 

و فعلا البوتات العالية دى ليها ذوق تانى   
 المشكله بس ان معظم الوقت احنا فى الشغل او الكلية كده اماكن بتكون محتاجه استايل عملى شوية و حركة كتير فاصعب تتعاملى بالكعب العالى....رغم ان فى ناس مش بتعرف تلبس الشوذ الفلات خالص و كل لبسها عالى كده....موضوع قدرات باءه يا بيرو  :1: 

حبيبتى عزة نفس نورتى يا عبير 
كل سنة وانت طيبة و بصحة و خير و راحة بال دائما يارب
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## Masrawya

> مجموعة شيك أوى يا مصراوية
> البوتات تجنن بس هى الأدوار العليا يا بنيتى
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر


ازيك يا ديدي

منورة يا ديدى و سعيدة اوى انهم عجبوكى 
كل سنة وانتِ طيبة و عيد سعيد يا جميل

 :f2:   :f2:

----------

